

Love bitbucket? Hate manual FTP deployment? Use DeployPal - logicry
https://bitbucket.org/logicry/deploypal

======
SEJeff
(Thinking outloud) Wow, I'm an ass. This would have to work with github for me
to use it.

------
sourcer
Handy tool. Write readme file...

